# Bike fit questions (new gravel bike content) (Xpost general)



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

I had a ridley X-trail (that recently got stolen, different story) and I matched the geometry to my commuting bike that I was using previously for thousands of miles. I used a very upright stem on the commuter, partially because commuting it is nice to have your head up some and partially because of a slightly pinched nerve in my back that doesn't allow me to tuck as much as I used to be able to. 

I transferred the stem to my Ridley when I got it and commuted thousands of miles on it and it was comfortable and such. Now that I am tasked with getting a replacement the question I have is because I was using a short tall stem in lieu of the stock and standard length stem, would I be better served getting a smaller frame and running a more normal length stem or should I just replace it in kind and get short stem again?

I have shorter legs and longer torso so I have always ridden a larger frame but this back issue has made it less clear now. 

FWIW I was on a Medium Ridley (https://www.ridley-bikes.com/us/en/bikes/allroad/x-trail-carbon) which is a 54cm frame with a 56.5cm Actual TT. I am wondering what a S or 51cm frame would be like...

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

